# Account put on hold for not going to ******* Del Taco



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

Some paxhole got mad that I would not go through Del Taco drive through and has filed a false report with Uber. Uber has put my account on hold while they "investigate". I have dash cam footage of the whole thing but they are not responding. This seems to be Ubers way to punish drivers for not making even less money, like going through drive thrus. 

You cannot face your accuser, or even know wtf you are being accused of apparently. I should be able to sue this person but apparently I think we all waived what little rights we had left in the last terms of service we agreed to.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Nope you waived the right to sue UBER. YOU CAN by all means sue the passenger for DEFAMATION of character in small claims court. I would email support indicating your Intent to do so, along with adding them as a plaintiff for lost wages and liable/False accusation.... Remind them you have dash cam footage proving your innocence and intend to leak the story to any and all local media. Unless reinstated immediately without further penalty. See what that gets you... It can't hurt you at this point and just the threat of negative PR might motivate them to action. Sorry for your situation and I hope it gets resolved quickly. False accusations are a crock of shyt.. and Ubers GUILTY until we decide otherwise policy is a total slap in the face.


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Nope you waived the right to sue UBER. YOU CAN by all means sue the passenger for DEFAMATION of character in small claims court. I would email support indicating your Intent to do so, along with adding them as a plaintiff for lost wages and liable/False accusation.... Remind them you have dash cam footage proving your innocence and intend to leak the story to any and all local media. Unless reinstated immediately without further penalty. See what that gets you... It can't hurt you at this point and just the threat of negative PR might motivate them to action. Sorry for your situation and I hope it gets resolved quickly. False accusations are a crock of shyt.. and Ubers GUILTY until we decide otherwise policy is a total slap in the face.


Thank you. I like the sound of that , I will probably do exactly that. What a Paxhole that guy was jeez. All of this for a taco! There seems to be no sense of accountability in people anymore. BTW I wanted to be sure I understand, did you mean I should add Uber as a plantiff or did you mean defendant for the lost wages? I am not sure about putting the video online...yet.


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> Silly Drivers and Frivolous D.O.A. Law suits
> a match made in heaven


If this rider told Uber things that clearly did not happen in the video, and I lose money because of it, it seems like they should be held liable for that.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Omega 3 said:


> If this rider told Uber things that clearly did not happen in the video, and I lose money because of it, it seems like they should be held liable for that.


you're funny ?
Go get 'em Slugger


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> you're funny ?
> Go get 'em Slugger


Okay explain then. What's your beef?

Do you not believe the driver's side of the story?
Or are you saying the driver is just unlikely to follow through with a lawsuit?

Your style is cute and all that, but what's your issue with a driver trying to get compensated for wrongful suspention and/or termination?

Some drivers have bills to pay, and families to feed. Would have though you would be on the driver's side here.

Or are you just rocking the boat just to get attention?


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Omega 3 said:


> Some paxhole got mad that I would not go through Del Taco drive through and has filed a false report with Uber. Uber has put my account on hold while they "investigate". I have dash cam footage of the whole thing but they are not responding. This seems to be Ubers way to punish drivers for not making even less money, like going through drive thrus.
> 
> You cannot face your accuser, or even know wtf you are being accused of apparently. I should be able to sue this person but apparently I think we all waived what little rights we had left in the last terms of service we agreed to.


You shoulda replied, it's very busy obviously and I don't have time for it. Tip or not. Someone is already waiting on you. Best excuse ever. Works every time. Tell them to order online. Sorry.not my problem.


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

WindyCityAnt said:


> You shoulda replied, it's very busy obviously and I don't have time for it. Tip or not. Someone is already waiting on you. Best excuse ever. Works every time. Tell them to order online. Sorry.not my problem.


I like that, not a bad idea at all.


----------



## sheonlydrivesdays (May 25, 2019)

Omega 3 said:


> Some paxhole got mad that I would not go through Del Taco drive through and has filed a false report with Uber. Uber has put my account on hold while they "investigate". I have dash cam footage of the whole thing but they are not responding. This seems to be Ubers way to punish drivers for not making even less money, like going through drive thrus.
> 
> You cannot face your accuser, or even know wtf you are being accused of apparently. I should be able to sue this person but apparently I think we all waived what little rights we had left in the last terms of service we agreed to.


Ugh. I feel for you. Hopefully you can get to a hub with that footage on a memory stick and make this go away. It's really unacceptable how Uber always sides with rider. No action should be taken until both sides have a chance to tell their story.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

This means if someone asks you to go to Popeyes to get the spicy chicken sandwich you better just take them there


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

"Can you add a stop at Del Taco so I could get paid?"


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

UberLAguy said:


> "Can you add a stop at Del Taco so I could get paid?"


Sure, here is your $1.74 for sitting in the drive-thru for 15 minutes. Hardly worth the time you sit there and your car idles away burning gas.

Uber could stop this non-sense by adding a stop wait time of $1.00 per minute to the driver. Drivers would be more than glad to make stops and wait while PAX shop at that rate. At least I would.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Cold Fusion said:


> Silly Drivers and Frivolous D.O.A. Lawsuits
> a match made in heaven


True enough. The pax may not be collectible, IF YOU CAN EVEN GET THEM SERVED.

Uber will get the claim against them thrown out right away. And you'll guarantee that you get permanently deactivated.

On the other hand, a claim of a frivolous lawsuit isn't going anywhere either. The courts (at least here) view them with a lot of scepticism.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Omega 3 said:


> Some paxhole got mad that I would not go through Del Taco drive through and has filed a false report with Uber. Uber has put my account on hold while they "investigate". I have dash cam footage of the whole thing but they are not responding. This seems to be Ubers way to punish drivers for not making even less money, like going through drive thrus.
> 
> You cannot face your accuser, or even know wtf you are being accused of apparently. I should be able to sue this person but apparently I think we all waived what little rights we had left in the last terms of service we agreed to.
> [/QUOT





Dekero said:


> Nope you waived the right to sue UBER. YOU CAN by all means sue the passenger for DEFAMATION of character in small claims court. I would email support indicating your Intent to do so, along with adding them as a plaintiff for lost wages and liable/False accusation.... Remind them you have dash cam footage proving your innocence and intend to leak the story to any and all local media. Unless reinstated immediately without further penalty. See what that gets you... It can't hurt you at this point and just the threat of negative PR might motivate them to action. Sorry for your situation and I hope it gets resolved quickly. False accusations are a crock of shyt.. and Ubers GUILTY until we decide otherwise policy is a total slap in the face.


i hope a lawsuit is filed , and i hope you win , can't let false report people feel they can get away with that . stick it to them .


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> Okay explain then. What's your beef?
> 
> Do you not believe the driver's side of the story?
> Or are you saying the driver is just unlikely to follow through with a lawsuit?
> ...


First off, I feel for the driver. I do and it sux BIG TIME. However, why would you EVER put your faith in GOOBER by driving full time? This boosts my opinion that this is a side gig ONLY and placing your livelihood in goober is not only reckless, it is incredibly stupid! We ALL know that you are rolling your dice with this non driver friendly company. If you are guilty of being at the mercy of this company for your single source of income, you get what you get. It's not like you didn't know better before you put all your eggs in the goober basket.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> Silly Drivers and Frivolous D.O.A. Lawsuits
> a match made in heaven
> 
> _"If a Passenger is successful with getting a frivolous lawsuit dismissed, they Can file a claim against the driver for abuse of process, fraud, or another civil claim relating to *frivolous lawsuit. *Depending on state law, some claims may be required to be filed as a counterclaim._


Libel and slander is not frivolous, Uber will be facing a class action lawsuit because their TOS was forced upon drivers without any consultation with drivers. 
Media exposure is the one thing Uber fears, post the video on YouTube, Uber will respond quickly.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Whatever happened to Lyft's so-called "Taco mode"? They were "very excited" to announce it and were gearing up for a nationwide rollout last year. And I'd been so looking forward to denying pax a late night pseudomexican treat in my vehicle.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> Do you not believe the driver's side of the story?


There are 3 sides to every story

What he said
What she said
What really happened
⚠throughout this site there is Consistent Credible Evidence & Theme that Drivers
have a Pathological Hatred of:

Passengers
The App provider
App management
⚠.....possibly leading to a driver's Faulty & Influenced recollection of events
in addition to securing Imaginary "Legal Representation" or Fantasizing self representation in small claims court.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Libel and slander is not frivolous, Uber will be facing a class action lawsuit because their TOS was forced upon drivers without any consultation with drivers.
> Media exposure is the one thing Uber fears, post the video on YouTube, Uber will respond quickly.


Libel and slander? LMAO There is NO WAY that driver will win! Video evidence? Evidence that can be altered and faked. And goober will not be liable for sqat considering YOU are a contractor.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I had the runs for two days the last time I went to Del Taco. For that reason alone I won't come within 500 feet of it.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> *post the video on YouTube, Uber will respond quickly.*


......and Uber's response will be your Deactivation
and possible criminal & civil charges from passenger.

⚠U agreed not to post video of Uber's clients online.⚠
Taco Bell guy who used uber driver's head as a punching bag
file a $5 million suit against the driver for posting video.









That suit was dismissed HOWEVER, not until after the uber driver incurred
A lifetime of Legal Fee monthly payments

*What's Fair and what's Law don't always go Hand 'n Hand in a Courtroom ?*


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> There are 3 sides to every story
> 
> What he said
> What she said
> ...


Cant always assume the driver is at fault either.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Thanks for playing Uber, your time is up.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> True enough. The pax may not be collectible, IF YOU CAN EVEN GET THEM SERVED.
> 
> Uber will get the claim against them thrown out right away. And you'll guarantee that you get permanently deactivated.
> 
> On the other hand, a claim of a frivolous lawsuit isn't going anywhere either. The courts (at least here) view them with a lot of scepticism.


Yeah so better to not try.....


Cold Fusion said:


> ......and Uber's response will be your Deactivation
> and possible criminal & civil charges from passenger.
> 
> ⚠U agreed not to post video of Uber's clients online.⚠
> ...


Tell the whole story if your going to tell it asshat. Said passenger is also spending 4 years in jail for assaulting the driver. Not all bad considering he deserved much worse.... He only sued for the video because he nothing to lose sitting in jail to which he lost because he had committed a violent attack and was incarcerated for it.... Turd



Fat Man said:


> Libel and slander? LMAO There is NO WAY that driver will win! Video evidence? Evidence that can be altered and faked. And goober will not be liable for sqat considering YOU are a contractor.


Has nothing to do with winning or actually filing for that matter. It has to do with putting out there to Uber your intention to make Local and national News aware of their treatment toward you. Uber hates negative press and in most cases will end frivolous deactivations quickly to prevent it. IF they realize your not going to take it sitting down like most drivers do.

I was falsly accused 8 months ago. I Wass back online within 12 hours of sending my email indicating my intent to contact the media along with contact information of a local attorney I had already contacted explaining my intent to take the passenger to small claims for lost wages and such due to her false accusations. Along with adding Uber as a plaintiff. So say what you want. It works. Fight back with the intent and most times that's all it takes when Uber knows they have no real case against you.. they are just being asses and following their Guilty until proven otherwise policy.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Yeah so better to not try.....
> 
> Tell the whole story if your going to tell it asshat. Said passenger is also spending 4 years in jail for assaulting the driver. Not all bad considering he deserved much worse.... He only sued for the video because he nothing to lose sitting in jail to which he lost because he had committed a violent attack and was incarcerated for it.... Turd
> 
> ...


I call bull shit. Goober doesn't care at ALL about what is said about them. They are EVERYWHERE and people need them. That is a fact. They are the new designated driver program in the US and they are to big to give a shit about some piss ant drivers threats. Go find a real job and forget about all the threats cause they mean nothing to goober.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Fat Man said:


> I call bull shit. Goober doesn't care at ALL about what is said about them. They are EVERYWHERE and people need them. That is a fact. They are the new designated driver program in the US and they are to big to give a shit about some piss ant drivers threats. Go find a real job and forget about all the threats cause they mean nothing to goober.


Call what you want. Not here to prove shyt to you. Move along troll.


----------



## UStaxman (Aug 14, 2016)

Dekero said:


> Nope you waived the right to sue UBER. YOU CAN by all means sue the passenger for DEFAMATION of character in small claims court. I would email support indicating your Intent to do so, along with adding them as a plaintiff for lost wages and liable/False accusation.... Remind them you have dash cam footage proving your innocence and intend to leak the story to any and all local media. Unless reinstated immediately without further penalty. See what that gets you... It can't hurt you at this point and just the threat of negative PR might motivate them to action. Sorry for your situation and I hope it gets resolved quickly. False accusations are a crock of shyt.. and Ubers GUILTY until we decide otherwise policy is a total slap in the face.


Can be a PIA but manageable. 
Somewhat similar experience couple years ago I arrive at a residence- young man early 20's (21 was questionable) who was getting in with a open cup of scotch and an open bottle.
- Open container law in Maine as well as a 'sobriety checkpoint' nearby that night.
I told him no open cups and bottle must be capped. He protested and eventually got out. I canceled and moved on not thinking twice- until later in the week my account was locked!
I was able to reach Customer Service at Uber- I was being accused of racism! I had not noticed the persons 'race' or nationality. 
- I reviewed the only ride I canceled, explained the situation regarding the 'open container' and strict laws.... I was reactivated within 10 minutes. 
Be calm and professional with Uber- although it's tempting to lose our cool, it will hurt your case.

It is completely unfair and disgraceful how Drivers are 'Guilty until Proven Innocent' with Uber!


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

sheonlydrivesdays said:


> Ugh. I feel for you. Hopefully you can get to a hub with that footage on a memory stick and make this go away. It's really unacceptable how Uber always sides with rider. No action should be taken until both sides have a chance to tell their story.


Uber said in the message that the issue could not be solved by going to greenlight hub. Only one of their elite specialized team members could address the issue and that they would contact me "soon". Still no contact.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

YOUR GOOBER CAREER IS OVER! SREWED!


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Did you tell them you have dash cam footage? If not let them know. If you did, ask them how you can send it to them. They most likely won't look at it but it may help you get reactivated quicker.

Did they adjust the trip amount to $0.00? If so ask them for rider name and contact information as you are filing theft of services charges with the local authorities and also plan on filing in small claims court for lost wages from the lost work time.

Pretty sure it will speed things up for you.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> There are 3 sides to every story
> 
> What he said
> What she said
> What really happened


Which calls for an Investigation to find the truth--not gambling between whether the driver gets deactivated or suspended. The driver has no means or a man-to-man talk with the ridehail or other gig companies.

Dash cam footage is either refused or ignored. Thus, the passengers can make up whatever, for the ultimate revenge on a driver, with no repercussions. In fact they are rewarded for it.

You seem to cheer on the passenger when they do this. Whose side are you really on? When a driver gets a backbone, and does what is necessary for safety and profitability, at the risk of losing their jobs, why don't you stand up with the rest of us, for the men and women who are out there, actually doing something to stand up for themselves?


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> Did you tell them you have dash cam footage? If not let them know. If you did, ask them how you can send it to them. They most likely won't look at it but it may help you get reactivated quicker.
> 
> Did they adjust the trip amount to $0.00? If so ask them for rider name and contact information as you are filing theft of services charges with the local authorities and also plan on filing in small claims court for lost wages from the lost work time.
> 
> Pretty sure it will speed things up for you.


You are giving HORRIBLE advise. Stop it. This guy is screwed. He knows it. Goober doesn't care and probably will deactivate him permanently.



doyousensehumor said:


> Which calls for an Investigation to find the truth--not gambling between whether the driver gets deactivated or suspended. The driver has no means or a man-to-man talk with the ridehail or other gig companies.
> 
> Dash cam footage is either refused or ignored. Thus, the passengers can make up whatever, for the ultimate revenge on a driver, with no repercussions. In fact they are rewarded for it.
> 
> You seem to cheer on the passenger when they do this. Whose side are you really on? When a driver gets a backbone, and does what is necessary for possibility and safety, at the risk of losing their jobs, why don't you stand up with the rest of us, for the men and women who's out there, actually doing something to stand up for themselves?


YOU act like this is a career or full time job! This is nothing more than a side gig at best. Driving for goober is like playing blackjack. The house always wins. If you are counting on this "Goober Career" to pay your bills... you are stupid as shit!


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Fat Man said:


> YOU act like this is a career or full time job! This is nothing more than a side gig at best. Driving for goober is like playing blackjack. The house always wins. If you are counting on this "Goober Career" to pay your bills... you are stupid as shit!


You don't get the point, do you. This has nothing to do with why the driver is doing it. Doesn't matter how full-time or part-time or the bad situation or decision that put him there. It's about standing up for yourself. And standing up against those who defraud those who earn an honest living.

Here's a little reality check for you. The house always wins in ANY career, unless you own the corporation, everybody's disposable.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Fat Man said:


> YOU act like this is a career or full time job! This is nothing more than a side gig at best. Driving for goober is like playing blackjack. The house always wins. If you are counting on this "Goober Career" to pay your bills... you are stupid as shit!


There are smart driver that figure out a way to make the most with the least amount of effort.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> ......and Uber's response will be your Deactivation
> and possible criminal & civil charges from passenger.
> 
> ⚠U agreed not to post video of Uber's clients online.⚠
> ...


Sooner then later some lawyers will file a class action suit and Uber will pay out of its ass.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> There are smart driver that figure out a way to make the most with the least amount of effort.


There are no such thing as "smart full time" goober drivers! Pinning your bills and family to a application that is KNOWN for screwing drivers over is not only reckless but extremely stupid. Go get a real job and side gig this in case THIS happens to you. There is to many unpredictable variables with goober. Them hating drivers and then you got the paxholes that do things just cause they can to harm you.



doyousensehumor said:


> You don't get the point, do you. This has nothing to do with why the driver is doing it. Doesn't matter how full-time or part-time or the bad situation or decision that put him there. It's about standing up for yourself. And standing up against those who defraud those who earn an honest living.
> 
> Here's a little reality check for you. The house always wins in ANY career, unless you own the corporation, everybody's disposable.


Here is a NEWSFLASH for you. You NEVER place your eggs in one thing. A steady job will allow you to have 401k and buy a home. When was the last time you heard of a professional goober driver getting a mortgage. TOO unstable for the bank. Do the responsible thing and go get a REAL job.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Fat Man said:


> There are no such thing as "smart full time" goober drivers! Pinning your bills and family to a application that is KNOWN for screwing drivers over is not only reckless but extremely stupid. Go get a real job and side gig this in case THIS happens to you. There is to many unpredictable variables with goober. Them hating drivers and then you got the paxholes that do things just cause they can to harm you.


You're preaching to the choir here. You think your telling drivers something they don't know firsthand? What about actually doing something about it, instead of putting other people down. You don't know other peoples situations.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

THAT IS THE POINT! Life is hard. Life is disappointing. You NEED to protect yourself. And you get what you get by goober if you trust them as a full time income



doyousensehumor said:


> You're preaching to the choir here. You think your telling drivers something they don't know firsthand? What about actually doing something about it, instead of putting other people down. You don't know other peoples situations.


You have no clue about life. YOU will deserve it when they screw you


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Fat Man said:


> Here is a NEWSFLASH for you. You NEVER place your eggs in one thing. A steady job will allow you to have 401k and buy a home. When was the last time you heard of a professional goober driver getting a mortgage. TOO unstable for the bank. Do the responsible thing and go get a REAL job.


 You're making a lot of insults and assumptions about people when you have no idea who you're insulting.

Again, you're changing the topic this has nothing to do with why an individual chooses this line of work. Enough with the insults.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> You're making a lot of insults and assumptions about people when you have no idea who you're insulting.
> 
> Again, you're changing the topic this has nothing to do with why an individual chooses this line of work. Enough with the insults.


If the truth is a insult to you then you need to grow up. I stand by what I said... you deserve EVERYTHING they give you if you trust them.


----------



## 12345678 (Jan 8, 2019)

So you could have avoided all this if you would have spent a couple of extra minutes in the drive thru?


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Should have took the L on that ride and went to Del Taco. Uber's tyranny knows no bounds.


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

12345678 said:


> So you could have avoided all this if you would have spent a couple of extra minutes in the drive thru?


Your implication is that a rider is justified in making a false claim if they don't get their taco.


----------



## PhillyCheeseSteak (Nov 13, 2019)

WindyCityAnt said:


> You shoulda replied, it's very busy obviously and I don't have time for it. Tip or not. Someone is already waiting on you. Best excuse ever. Works every time. Tell them to order online. Sorry.not my problem.


I tell them they HAVE TO ADD THE STOP through the app, otherwise the app sends another "fare" to my phone because it thinks I'm available for another ride & if I dont accept it, it affects my rating which affect my ability to earn a living. So far, that verbiage has been productive in getting people to update their trip with a stop....I'm new , so I'm still figuring things out  hope that helps


----------



## Charbenji (Sep 9, 2019)

Omega 3 said:


> I am not sure about putting the video online...yet.


If you do end up posting the video somewhere make sure to come back and post it here. I do enjoy me some dumb paxhole videos. I can only imagine the whine on this one. "Mah Taaaccoos! cmon man Just get me mah taaaaacos!!"


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Fat Man said:


> There are no such thing as "smart full time" goober drivers! Pinning your bills and family to a application that is KNOWN for screwing drivers over is not only reckless but extremely stupid. Go get a real job and side gig this in case THIS happens to you. There is to many unpredictable variables with goober. Them hating drivers and then you got the paxholes that do things just cause they can to harm you.


Someone lost their job and now their being lectured on what "IDIOTS" fulltime drivers are.

At least their working. I think the idiots are people that sit on their lazy ass and feed off the government when they have the ability to work.

Also there are people that require a specific schedule because of special circumstances. If my mom wasnt able to watch my autistic daughter I would have to quit my day job and probably do uber fulltime nights.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> someone needs to make me laugh ?


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I beat you to it! ?


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Someone lost their job and now their being lectured on what "IDIOTS" fulltime drivers are.
> 
> At least their working. I think the idiots are people that sit on their lazy ass and feed off the government when they have the ability to work.
> 
> Also there are people that require a specific schedule because of special circumstances. If my mom wasnt able to watch my autistic daughter I would have to quit my day job and probably do uber fulltime nights.


Ya I am lecturing on what a full time job is. First off a full time job isn't driving around hoping to God that the goober gods give them enough rides to take care of their families. And ya I imagine allot of them are on public assistance. I am not talking about the people that had a bump and had to drive goober till another gig came around. I am talking about the morons that live with mom and dad and are just plain lazy. Which is about 95% of the full timers. The ones that say I work for myself as they rack up miles on a peice of shit car mom gave them with the hope they will move out. These are the idiots that have no skills or experience to do anything else. These are the ones that cry there is no jobs in my piss ant town. Here's a thought. Go to school. Figure out a way to get experience. And ya... move if there is no jobs! Grow up be a adult do something besides cry about how bad goober treats you. Cause no one gives a ****


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Fat Man said:


> something besides cry about how bad goober treats you.


KInda the point of this forum, no? To whine, cry, complain; misery and anger enjoy company?
But really, I salute those who do RS full time and depend on it for 100% of their income. It is a HARD job to do full time. Maybe you should be a little more tolerant. I only do this a few hours a day and more for time management and perhaps some MAD money; more importantly hopefully a net net tax loss to offset other income. 
Everybody has their own reason to do RS. For many it is a side gig; others it is either a temporary thing or a perm thing based on their situation. 
Try reading this forum. there are many different groups. Chill out some.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> Libel and slander is not


And Uber has done neither of those.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Omega 3 said:


> Some paxhole got mad that I would not go through Del Taco drive through and has filed a false report with Uber. Uber has put my account on hold while they "investigate". I have dash cam footage of the whole thing but they are not responding. This seems to be Ubers way to punish drivers for not making even less money, like going through drive thrus.
> 
> You cannot face your accuser, or even know wtf you are being accused of apparently. I should be able to sue this person but apparently I think we all waived what little rights we had left in the last terms of service we agreed to.


put that video on YouTube let other people know this is the kind of treatment you get from uber and from pax .


----------



## Uber_Dubler (Apr 4, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Sure, here is your $1.74 for sitting in the drive-thru for 15 minutes. Hardly worth the time you sit there and your car idles away burning gas.
> 
> Uber could stop this non-sense by adding a stop wait time of $1.00 per minute to the driver. Drivers would be more than glad to make stops and wait while PAX shop at that rate. At least I would.


Uber will NEVER increase pricing to compensate drivers for wait time.

Sadly, Uber is more focused on lower prices which can beat/meet Lyft's pricing. Uber (and Lyft) have lost billions in their race to the bottom of profitability. Along the way there's been a lot of driver damage.

My only advice in these situations is ... After, and I mean immediately after the ride, not end of shift, not 3 rides later, I mean immediately, I send an email via Uber's webform (there was an issue with my ride) and explain the situation. Doesn't have to be a book, just something as simple as

"Rider asked to stop at Taco Smacko House. I set the rider's expectations that Uber's community guideline was that stops are 3 minutes or less. Told rider I would be happy to stop for 3 minutes. If the stop was longer than 3 minutes I would be in violation of community guidelines."

That's all Uber has to know.

By the way, the 3 minuted community guideline details are here: https://help.uber.com/riders/articl...s?nodeId=26f09874-91e9-4fe1-9537-ec680a47ecbe

Good luck


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

12345678 said:


> *So you could have avoided all this if you would have spent a couple of extra minutes in the drive thru?*


WELCOME to the Alternative Universe✔
Up is down, black is white
Responsible Adult Logic need Not be Applied?


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

That sucks that Uber takes the complaint so seriously. They probably have video and audio footage of the entire ride from the camera and microphone in the cellphone.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

June132017 said:


> That sucks that Uber takes the complaint so seriously. They probably have video and audio footage of the entire ride from the camera and microphone in the cellphone.


It's not uber, it's their insurance companies 
which pay off passenger lawsuits and out of court settlements

With an Oversupply of Disposable drivers
It's easier and cost effective to Dump a driver
be4 real damage


----------



## zanboor (Jan 21, 2018)

sheonlydrivesdays said:


> Ugh. I feel for you. Hopefully you can get to a hub with that footage on a memory stick and make this go away. It's really unacceptable how Uber always sides with rider. No action should be taken until both sides have a chance to tell their story.


Uber sides with who ever reports first. The OP should have sent a feedback to uber to cover his backside. Be the first to report!


----------



## btone31 (Jul 22, 2018)

Fat Man said:


> Ya I am lecturing on what a full time job is. First off a full time job isn't driving around hoping to God that the goober gods give them enough rides to take care of their families. And ya I imagine allot of them are on public assistance. I am not talking about the people that had a bump and had to drive goober till another gig came around. I am talking about the morons that live with mom and dad and are just plain lazy. Which is about 95% of the full timers. The ones that say I work for myself as they rack up miles on a peice of shit car mom gave them with the hope they will move out. These are the idiots that have no skills or experience to do anything else. These are the ones that cry there is no jobs in my piss ant town. Here's a thought. Go to school. Figure out a way to get experience. And ya... move if there is no jobs! Grow up be a adult do something besides cry about how bad goober treats you. Cause no one gives a @@@@


How about you worry about yourself instead of what other drivers may be dealing with. You're not being helpful at all. Just stop.


----------



## Steve412 (Oct 14, 2019)

I’d try to see if you could get on Judge Judy or something. Seems more suited for theatrical court than real court.


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

kevin92009 said:


> put that video on YouTube let other people know this is the kind of treatment you get from uber and from pax .


It would be fun to but I am also a privacy advocate and so would not want to be a hypocrite. I really don't know yet but I lean towards not putting it online.



June132017 said:


> That sucks that Uber takes the complaint so seriously. They probably have video and audio footage of the entire ride from the camera and microphone in the cellphone.


Not likely since I have one of these on the phone
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07CZDL788/?tag=ubne0c-20
BTW still Uber support has not contacted me. I has been over 2 days. Thankfully Lyft has been working out pretty well. Prior to this I drove 80% Uber, 20% Lyft. Even if I get Uber back, Lyft is likely to be my primary go to app.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Fat Man said:


> There are no such thing as "smart full time" goober drivers! Pinning your bills and family to a application that is KNOWN for screwing drivers over is not only reckless but extremely stupid. Go get a real job and side gig this in case THIS happens to you. There is to many unpredictable variables with goober. Them hating drivers and then you got the paxholes that do things just cause they can to harm you.
> 
> 
> Here is a NEWSFLASH for you. You NEVER place your eggs in one thing. A steady job will allow you to have 401k and buy a home. When was the last time you heard of a professional goober driver getting a mortgage. TOO unstable for the bank. Do the responsible thing and go get a REAL job.


Ummm bad example... My 4 bedroom 2100sq. Ft. house payment is just fine with my Uber job... Next.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> Sure, here is your $1.74 for sitting in the drive-thru for 15 minutes. Hardly worth the time you sit there and your car idles away burning gas.
> 
> Uber could stop this non-sense by adding a stop wait time of $1.00 per minute to the driver. Drivers would be more than glad to make stops and wait while PAX shop at that rate. At least I would.


Refer all passengers to Postmates and Doordash.

No tip, no taco.


----------



## vkandaharv (Mar 30, 2017)

Dekero said:


> Nope you waived the right to sue UBER. YOU CAN by all means sue the passenger for DEFAMATION of character in small claims court. I would email support indicating your Intent to do so, along with adding them as a plaintiff for lost wages and liable/False accusation.... Remind them you have dash cam footage proving your innocence and intend to leak the story to any and all local media. Unless reinstated immediately without further penalty. See what that gets you... It can't hurt you at this point and just the threat of negative PR might motivate them to action. Sorry for your situation and I hope it gets resolved quickly. False accusations are a crock of shyt.. and Ubers GUILTY until we decide otherwise policy is a total slap in the face.


This is the worst advice Ive ever seen.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

doyousensehumor said:


> Okay explain then. What's your beef?
> 
> Do you not believe the driver's side of the story?
> Or are you saying the driver is just unlikely to follow through with a lawsuit?
> ...


You're not familiar with Cold Fusion aka The Tomato?


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

vkandaharv said:


> This is the worst advice Ive ever seen.


Which is why you sir would remain deactivated. This advice worked perfectly for me when they falsly accused and deactivated me. I'm sure you plan would be to sit and wait... Ohh yeah you got a much better idea...

Orrr how bout since you have no ****ing clue you just step the **** off.? Just a thought. Maybe you prefer that advice..


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> And Uber has done neither of those.


By acting upon false accusations by pax's without evidence Uber is unilaterally accusing drivers of actions in writing by deactivating them, this is libel.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

PhillyCheeseSteak said:


> I tell them they HAVE TO ADD THE STOP through the app, otherwise the app sends another "fare" to my phone because it thinks I'm available for another ride & if I dont accept it, it affects my rating which affect my ability to earn a living. So far, that verbiage has been productive in getting people to update their trip with a stop....I'm new , so I'm still figuring things out :smiles: hope that helps


 You don't get paid any extra because they add a stop in the app. What's the big point here? Or, are you just making it inconvenient for the PAX hoping they will change their mind about the taco?


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> You don't get paid any extra because they add a stop in the app. What's the big point here? Or, are you just making it inconvenient for the PAX hoping they will change their mind about the taco?


The new clueless drivers are killing me. They have no idea.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Dekero said:


> Nope you waived the right to sue UBER. YOU CAN by all means sue the passenger for DEFAMATION of character in small claims court. I would email support indicating your Intent to do so, along with adding them as a plaintiff for lost wages and liable/False accusation.... Remind them you have dash cam footage proving your innocence and intend to leak the story to any and all local media. Unless reinstated immediately without further penalty. See what that gets you... It can't hurt you at this point and just the threat of negative PR might motivate them to action. Sorry for your situation and I hope it gets resolved quickly. False accusations are a crock of shyt.. and Ubers GUILTY until we decide otherwise policy is a total slap in the face.


you can sue Uber in small claims court, you just can't sue in civil court or join a class action

read the Uber agreement more closely


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> you can sue Uber in small claims court, you just can't sue in civil court or join a class action
> 
> read the Uber agreement more closely


If you notice I said add them as a plaintiff to his small claims case... Read my post more closely.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> True enough. The pax may not be collectible, IF YOU CAN EVEN GET THEM SERVED.
> 
> Uber will get the claim against them thrown out right away. And you'll guarantee that you get permanently deactivated.
> 
> On the other hand, a claim of a frivolous lawsuit isn't going anywhere either. The courts (at least here) view them with a lot of scepticism.


Uber can't get a small claims suit against themselves thrown out since it's allowed by way of the Uber agreement to begin with



Dekero said:


> If you notice I said add them as a plaintiff to his small claims case... Read my post more closely.


no you didn't, you specifically stated the OP gave up their right to sue Uber, read your own post more closely



> Nope you waived the right to sue UBER


OP, make sure to file for unemployment and get some free money from Uber for this


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

nonononodrivethru said:


> The new clueless drivers are killing me. They have no idea.


 What do you consider new? I'm 14 months doing this. I only ask a question. All of your experience hasn't given you the knowledge to answer the question so you throw out an insult. 
Your minute rate is the same for a stop weather it is in the app or not. On the rare occasion I am ask to make one of these stops I do it if it is on the way. Right now I am responding to the ignorance it took you a lot of experience to gather instead of being the creator of this thread.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Someone lost their job and now their being lectured on what "IDIOTS" fulltime drivers are.
> 
> At least their working. I think the idiots are people that sit on their lazy ass and feed off the government when they have the ability to work.
> 
> Also there are people that require a specific schedule because of special circumstances. If my mom wasnt able to watch my autistic daughter I would have to quit my day job and probably do uber fulltime nights.


I've been doing Uber for almost 5 years, I don't need the money I do it for the tax write offs. I know plenty of people that moan and complain that they were laid off their jobs and then turn around putting down Uber drivers, yet they have no problem wanting to borrow money from me which I would most likely never see again.
Making an honest living is nothing to be ashamed of, putting others down when you don't have a pot to piss in is extremely shameful.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> What do you consider new? I'm 14 months doing this. I only ask a question. All of your experience hasn't given you the knowledge to answer the question so you throw out an insult.
> Your minute rate is the same for a stop weather it is in the app or not. On the rare occasion I am ask to make one of these stops I do it if it is on the way. Right now I am responding to the ignorance it took you a lot of experience to gather instead of being the creator of this thread.


Take a few minutes to put my post in perspective to the post you were replying to, go take a few sedatives, then come back to this thread and reply to me.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Whatever happened to Lyft's so-called "Taco mode"? They were "very excited" to announce it and were gearing up for a nationwide rollout last year. And I'd been so looking forward to denying pax a late night pseudomexican treat in my vehicle.


I would love to deliver late night Taco's just for the pleasure of knowing what the results will be 12 hours later ?


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

nonononodrivethru said:


> Take a few minutes to put my post in perspective to the post you were replying to, go take a few sedatives, then come back to this thread and reply to me.


 Arguing with the fool makes you the fool. You have heard the last of me in this thread. No answers here. No reason for me to be here.


----------



## vkandaharv (Mar 30, 2017)

Dekero said:


> Which is why you sir would remain deactivated. This advice worked perfectly for me when they falsly accused and deactivated me. I'm sure you plan would be to sit and wait... Ohh yeah you got a much better idea...
> 
> Orrr how bout since you have no @@@@ing clue you just step the @@@@ off.? Just a thought. Maybe you prefer that advice..


You told him to contact a passenger for the purpose of collecting a debt after the ride was completed. Further, you strongly implied that drivers have no recourse against Uber. Unwanted contact with a passenger following a ride is grounds for immediate deactivation. Drivers may file their claims in arbitration. Ill do whatever I want.



uberdriverfornow said:


> you can sue Uber in small claims court, you just can't sue in civil court or join a class action
> 
> read the Uber agreement more closely


No... you can for Lyft but not for Uber unless you opted out.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

vkandaharv said:


> You told him to contact a passenger for the purpose of collecting a debt after the ride was completed. Further, you strongly implied that drivers have no recourse against Uber. Unwanted contact with a passenger following a ride is grounds for immediate deactivation. Drivers may file their claims in arbitration. Ill do whatever I want.
> 
> 
> No... you can for Lyft but not for Uber unless you opted out.


 I recommended what has worked for me... Until your deactivated and have gone thru it your just guessing.... 



uberdriverfornow said:


> Uber can't get a small claims suit against themselves thrown out since it's allowed by way of the Uber agreement to begin with
> 
> 
> no you didn't, you specifically stated the OP gave up their right to sue Uber, read your own post more closely
> ...


Read past the first sentence next time... I said he couldn't sue them which meant in full court that doesn't mean you can't add them as a plaintiff in small claims court....


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Ummm bad example... My 4 bedroom 2100sq. Ft. house payment is just fine with my Uber job... Next.


I doubt that.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Dekero said:


> Nope you waived the right to sue UBER. YOU CAN by all means sue the passenger for DEFAMATION of character in small claims court. I would email support indicating your Intent to do so, along with adding them as a plaintiff for lost wages and liable/False accusation.... Remind them you have dash cam footage proving your innocence and intend to leak the story to any and all local media. Unless reinstated immediately without further penalty. See what that gets you... It can't hurt you at this point and just the threat of negative PR might motivate them to action. Sorry for your situation and I hope it gets resolved quickly. False accusations are a crock of shyt.. and Ubers GUILTY until we decide otherwise policy is a total slap in the face.


Sure, the driver could do that. But this course of action presents its own difficulties. There is a considerable cost in time and money to serve the defendants and to show up for court. And proving the amount of damages you are claiming to a court that the pax is responsible is difficult, I don't know how you prove how much in net income you lost out here. Being forced off the Uber app could mean more action on the Lyft if you are one of many drivers who go both ways (Uber and Lyft)

And when the matter is resolved, collection of the amount of the judgment can be difficult as well.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

well the OP illustrates just how precarious this job can be. unfortunetly, there really isint a whole hell of a lot that can be done. i agree that it is an outrageous abuse of the system,but then again we all know this companies track record when it comes to driver vs passanger claims. uber does not care if you have a dashcam,however having a dashcam and making it go viral is something else. you have to find a way around a direct assault of uber,unless of course you want to get even more frustrated with the lack of true justice.obviously, uber has put too much power in the hands of passangers and lets face it,this creates a ripe environment for abusive behavior. This is why i am strategic in the way i drive and how i determine risk vs reward. anyways, i think with a little patience they will re-activte the account,but in case they do not,look at it as a get out of jail free card,one door closes the other one opens...good luck to you !


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Sure, the driver could do that. But this course of action presents its own difficulties. There is a considerable cost in time and money to serve the defendants and to show up for court. And proving the amount of damages you are claiming to a court that the pax is responsible is difficult, I don't know how you prove how much in net income you lost out here. Being forced off the Uber app could mean more action on the Lyft if you are one of many drivers who go both ways (Uber and Lyft)
> 
> And when the matter is resolved, collection of the amount of the judgment can be difficult as well.


Agreed with all of that which is why I'm only suggesting that it be put to Uber your INTENTION to do so. Most times as was in my case just the threat of standing up to them and impending Media Scrutiny of the issue was enough to make them back down and reinstate me at least... In fact I was reinstated within 12 hours of submission of my intent to sue and bring light of the issue to the local media.

Where as they had ignored every attempt to discuss the problem and false accusation prior to then.... They do not like negative Media and they do not expect that most drivers will stand up to them... In fact most just take their BS decision.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Omega 3 said:


> Some paxhole got mad that I would not go through Del Taco drive through and has filed a false report with Uber. Uber has put my account on hold while they "investigate". I have dash cam footage of the whole thing but they are not responding. This seems to be Ubers way to punish drivers for not making even less money, like going through drive thrus.
> 
> You cannot face your accuser, or even know wtf you are being accused of apparently. I should be able to sue this person but apparently I think we all waived what little rights we had left in the last terms of service we agreed to.


I feel your pain about the stops. I don't like it when the passenger has a stop but at the same time I realize that part of what makes our service so appealing to riders is that they can make the stops that they need to. It would be nice if everybody was only going from point a to point B, But not everybody is just trying to get from one place to another. A number of people need to do things along the way.

If the stop is ridiculously long then I have a problem with that. I know that the rideshare companies say that the rider should try to keep their stops to less than three minutes, but the way they could make that happen would be for the ride to auto cancel if the stop is more than three minutes or pay an extra fee.

I think this situation should serve as a reminder to all of us that in the end the customer is always right and we need to keep our customers happy within reason. It's too easy to get deactivated.

In this age of canceled culture people are looking for heads on pikes for the most minor insult or disagreement.


----------



## GrumpZilla (Nov 7, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> And you'll guarantee that you get permanently deactivated.


So true, with one small database change, goodbye. I'm finding out it's better to just give everything a thumbs up, high rating, etc, and suck it up buttercup and move on.


----------



## vkandaharv (Mar 30, 2017)

Dekero said:


> I recommended what has worked for me... Until your deactivated and have gone thru it your just guessing....
> 
> 
> Read past the first sentence next time... I said he couldn't sue them which meant in full court that doesn't mean you can't add them as a plaintiff in small claims court....


It's not guessing. The unwanted contact rule is stated in the community guidelines, the driver contract, and (formerly) the driver deactivation policy. I said that you _implied that drivers have no recourse_. You said drivers signed away their rights to sue Uber without mentioning the arbitration alternative, and then you suggested suing the passenger.

Query: You now say that you suggest adding Uber as a plaintiff in a small claims action. How would you intend to get Uber's signature on form SC-100 (small claims complaint)? All plaintiffs must sign.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Omega 3 said:


> Thank you. I like the sound of that , I will probably do exactly that. What a Paxhole that guy was jeez. All of this for a taco! There seems to be no sense of accountability in people anymore. BTW I wanted to be sure I understand, did you mean I should add Uber as a plantiff or did you mean defendant for the lost wages? I am not sure about putting the video online...yet.


You will have to have a court order to force Uber to provide you the riders information just to initiate the suit against the rider. 
I wish someone with money would ever be the one doing this so we could see the court responses.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

When are drivers going to learn they have to do everything a pax asks...this forum has been around for years and has clearly shown this time and time again. Why is this any kind shock to anyone? When you drive, you have no rights...you have no "choice" you are a scab. Only in the most extreme circumstances IF you have dash cam footage does any tech nerd give any bit of care to the subject (and that is ONLY because of lawsuit capability)..you are talking to 20 year olds that are only there to make a customer happy as there are plenty of drivers. Anyways, use this as an example to A. get a dashcam (and hope it is taken serious) and B. stop thinking you actually have rights that are considered normal, you are a scab.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

When I drove for pennies a minute (Black now, I'll wait in drive-thru all day if they want  I would say, _I'm good doing a drive-thru, but Uber/Lyft limits us to waiting only 3 minutes. _Works like a charm, every time.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Should have gone to Del Taco, you noob.

Everyone knows you have to go to Del Taco.

One less ant on the road!



UberLaLa said:


> When I drove for pennies a minute (Black now, I'll wait in drive-thru all day if they want :wink: I would say, _I'm good doing a drive-thru, but Uber/Lyft limits us to waiting only 3 minutes. _Works like a charm, every time.


I heard once you go black, you never go back. True?

I was born Asian and don't know how to go black. Tried blasting gangster rap and ebonics but my rates stayed the same.

Suggestions appreciated


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

Omega 3 said:


> BTW still Uber support has not contacted me. I has been over 2 days. Thankfully Lyft has been working out pretty well. Prior to this I drove 80% Uber, 20% Lyft. Even if I get Uber back, Lyft is likely to be my primary go to app


This situation is very upsetting. I feel for you. I'm glad you are using Lyft as backup and I don't blame you for choosing them as primary.

I have heard of Uber reviewing footage but expect to be waiting a long time before they finally do. Lyft is more likely to review footage and quicker.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

@Omega 3 how much time and $$ extra did you earn by not going to Del Taco, compared to time spent and money lost trying to contact support?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

raisedoncereal said:


> I heard once you go black, you never go back. True?
> 
> I was born Asian and don't know how to go black. Tried blasting gangster rap and ebonics but my rates stayed the same.
> 
> Suggestions appreciated









raisedoncereal said:


> @Omega 3 how much time and $$ extra did you earn by not going to Del Taco, compared to time spent and money lost trying to contact support?


It's bigger than that. Drivers need to put their foot down. Passengers are told by U/L to schedule any Extra Stops, and when they do they are given a message that Stops should be kept to 3 minutes, out of respect to driver. OP took one for the team on this. If drivers do drive-thrus, many many more passengers will start requesting them. Lazy azzes can order on mobile and the food is ready when they get to Del Taco, they run in and grab it in under one minute.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Late night pick up?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> By acting upon false accusations by pax's without evidence Uber is unilaterally accusing drivers of actions in writing by deactivating them, this is libel.


If Uber deactivates you and doesn't tell anyone else, they haven't done either of those.

Libel means publishing it somewhere. Slander means telling someone else.

Acting on a lie that someone told them, as egregious as it may be, doesn't meet that standard.



Dekero said:


> that doesn't mean you can't add them as a plaintiff in small claims court...


And... what's the limit for a suit in small claims court? Here in Texas, the limit is $10,000.

https://guides.sll.texas.gov/small-claims
Now, to hit that kind of number, you're going to have to demonstrate that you lost that much. That you were damaged by that much.

How much did you NET in all of last year driving for Uber? I mean net, as in how much shows up on your income tax return, after all those mileage deductions.

Now suppose that Uber permanently deactivated you. That you didn't just get a slap on the wrist and a 24 hour or three day suspension. The fact that you can work instead of driving for Uber is probably going to reduce your potential recovery. Do you drive for Lyft? Make any money during that time? How about Door Dash?


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

It isn't a bad idea to go through drive thru with pax, they usually buy me food and add $5 to $10 tip on top.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Omega 3 said:


> You cannot face your accuser, or even know wtf you are being accused of apparently.


Kinda sounds like what Trump is going thru right now, eh?
And, I agree ... it's not fair.
But, that IS the way it IS.


----------



## vkandaharv (Mar 30, 2017)

Dekero said:


> Good lord... What part of intent to do all this have you not read... The point is and always was to show that your willing to do all the above. Uber expects you to just take it laying down... I didn't and it worked.... I suggest to OP he do what worked for me.. as for you... I hope Karma gets you and you get deactivated today... Because apparently your just an easy mark who will cry fowl and just accept it.
> 
> Now I'm done with you. Move along.
> 
> ...





Dekero said:


> Good lord... What part of intent to do all this have you not read... The point is and always was to show that your willing to do all the above. Uber expects you to just take it laying down... I didn't and it worked.... I suggest to OP he do what worked for me.. as for you... I hope Karma gets you and you get deactivated today... Because apparently your just an easy mark who will cry fowl and just accept it.
> 
> Now I'm done with you. Move along.
> 
> ...


Just because you rolled the dice and it worked out for you doesnt mean someone else should do it. People may listen and actually do what you suggest. BTW, your plan to "add Uber as a Plaintiff" was ridiculous as its not something that can be done without Uber's consent. The fact that you would even suggest it shows quite clearly that dont know what youre talking about and because of that your advice shouldnt be taken seriously.


----------



## IMMA DRIVER (Jul 6, 2017)

Not for nothing, but many of you are commenting on this subject but have no idea what the "false report" is by the pax. The OP never even stated what the pax accused him of. Or didn't provide a screenshot of Uber's response. The rash judgement by many of you posters is the same rash judgement the OP made when not deciding to stop. Do any of you know if the Del Taco line was long? How many cars were there to cause the OP not to stop? I'm a driver too, but is there any reason why most of you decided to side with the driver before asking what the false accusation was? Or the circumstances on why he didn't stop? I'd like to know these things before siding with the OP and commenting. Just saying....


----------



## evad77 (Oct 15, 2016)

FLKeys said:


> Sure, here is your $1.74 for sitting in the drive-thru for 15 minutes. Hardly worth the time you sit there and your car idles away burning gas.
> 
> Uber could stop this non-sense by adding a stop wait time of $1.00 per minute to the driver. Drivers would be more than glad to make stops and wait while PAX shop at that rate. At least I would.


yes but uber being uber would take 75 cents of that dollar


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

vkandaharv said:


> your plan to "add Uber as a Plaintiff" was ridiculous as its not something that can be done without Uber's consent.


Since when??

Look, I get that it's ridiculous to add Uber as a plaintiff. Totally ridiculous.

But you don't need anyone's consent to sue them. Nor to add them to an existing lawsuit.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

IMMA DRIVER said:


> Not for nothing, but many of you are commenting on this subject but have no idea what the "false report" is by the pax. The OP never even stated what the pax accused him of. Or didn't provide a screenshot of Uber's response. The rash judgement by many of you posters is the same rash judgement the OP made when not deciding to stop. Do any of you know if the Del Taco line was long? How many cars were there to cause the OP not to stop? I'm a driver too, but is there any reason why most of you decided to side with the driver before asking what the false accusation was? Or the circumstances on why he didn't stop? I'd like to know these things before siding with the OP and commenting. Just saying....


Rael simple I do not do drive thru's period. I will gladly pull up and let you run in buy drive thrus are a solid No. Don't like it... Don't stop.... Problem resolved... Ohh and no anchor items while stopping.
Along with a clear explanation that 5 mins is the tops w no additional pay. $.12 a minute doesn't buy you more sorry.

And I explain it just like that. So there is no confusion as to what and why I do what I do. Passengers who get upset never respected me as a person anyway.. so why should I feel obligated to go above and beyond for them. Next.

Oh I'll gladly let Del taco be there stop, and they can order a new ride to take them the rest of the way however I am not going to be stuck past 5 mins for free. I am running a business it's just that simple.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

vkandaharv said:


> You told him to contact a passenger for the purpose of collecting a debt after the ride was completed. Further, you strongly implied that drivers have no recourse against Uber. Unwanted contact with a passenger following a ride is grounds for immediate deactivation. Drivers may file their claims in arbitration. Ill do whatever I want.
> 
> 
> No... you can for Lyft but not for Uber unless you opted out.


wrong, read the Uber agreement again, they allow you to sue them in small claims



Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> You will have to have a court order to force Uber to provide you the riders information just to initiate the suit against the rider.
> I wish someone with money would ever be the one doing this so we could see the court responses.


you would sue John Doe, subpoena Uber for the riders name, amend the suit to include the pax


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Fat Man said:


> Ya I am lecturing on what a full time job is. First off a full time job isn't driving around hoping to God that the goober gods give them enough rides to take care of their families. And ya I imagine allot of them are on public assistance. I am not talking about the people that had a bump and had to drive goober till another gig came around. I am talking about the morons that live with mom and dad and are just plain lazy. Which is about 95% of the full timers. The ones that say I work for myself as they rack up miles on a peice of shit car mom gave them with the hope they will move out. These are the idiots that have no skills or experience to do anything else. These are the ones that cry there is no jobs in my piss ant town. Here's a thought. Go to school. Figure out a way to get experience. And ya... move if there is no jobs! Grow up be a adult do something besides cry about how bad goober treats you. Cause no one gives a @@@@


Did the OP ever say this is his full-time job? The OP has a legitimate false claim report. That is what this thread is about.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Jay Dean said:


> When are drivers going to learn they have to do everything a pax asks...this forum has been around for years and has clearly shown this time and time again. Why is this any kind shock to anyone? When you drive, you have no rights...you have no "choice" you are a scab. Only in the most extreme circumstances IF you have dash cam footage does any tech nerd give any bit of care to the subject (and that is ONLY because of lawsuit capability)..you are talking to 20 year olds that are only there to make a customer happy as there are plenty of drivers. Anyways, use this as an example to A. get a dashcam (and hope it is taken serious) and B. stop thinking you actually have rights that are considered normal, you are a scab.


that's why we need AB5 and a union contract


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Omega 3 said:


> Some paxhole got mad that I would not go through Del Taco





doyousensehumor said:


> Okay explain then. What's your beef?












Sounds like you need a better class of clients. What was this dude's rating?


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> that's why we need AB5 and a union contract


WE CERTAINLY DON'T NEED AB5! Let those morons that BEGGED for it have that! Union contract? WTF? :roflmao::laugh: That is soooo funny! Go back to huffing paint bro!


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Del Taco lines are never long because... It's Del Taco


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Del Taco changed their formula, i used to love hitting up that Del Taco on I-5 out by bakersfield or wherever it was in the middle of CA driving from norcal to socal but the last time i stopped off the tacos were so bad i can never eat there again


----------



## IMMA DRIVER (Jul 6, 2017)

Dekero said:


> Rael simple I do not do drive thru's period. I will gladly pull up and let you run in buy drive thrus are a solid No. Don't like it... Don't stop.... Problem resolved... Ohh and no anchor items while stopping.
> Along with a clear explanation that 5 mins is the tops w no additional pay. $.12 a minute doesn't buy you more sorry.
> 
> And I explain it just like that. So there is no confusion as to what and why I do what I do. Passengers who get upset never respected me as a person anyway.. so why should I feel obligated to go above and beyond for them. Next.
> ...


So, if you're such a business person you should be working an angle for a $5-$10 tip which is probably more than what the ride cost. That's how to work a business.



FLKeys said:


> Did the OP ever say this is his full-time job? The OP has a legitimate false claim report. That is what this thread is about.


You don't even know what the false claim is to call it "legitimate false claim report"


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

Omega 3 said:


> Some paxhole got mad that I would not go through Del Taco drive through and has filed a false report with Uber. Uber has put my account on hold while they "investigate". I have dash cam footage of the whole thing but they are not responding. This seems to be Ubers way to punish drivers for not making even less money, like going through drive thrus.
> 
> You cannot face your accuser, or even know wtf you are being accused of apparently. I should be able to sue this person but apparently I think we all waived what little rights we had left in the last terms of service we agreed to.


When I was new, spent 45 minutes in a Del Taco drive thru after bar close. Promise of a huge tip "in the app". Yeah, no tip.

Best trainer is experience.


----------



## vkandaharv (Mar 30, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> wrong, read the Uber agreement again, they allow you to sue them in small claims


its not there. im familiar with the agreement and have already looked in to this issue. you havent


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Del Taco changed their formula, i used to love hitting up that Del Taco on I-5 out by bakersfield or wherever it was in the middle of CA driving from norcal to socal but the last time i stopped off the tacos were so bad i can never eat there again


the street tacos are decent but expensive..i think they were like 3 bucks....


----------



## vkandaharv (Mar 30, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Since when??
> 
> Look, I get that it's ridiculous to add Uber as a plaintiff. Totally ridiculous.
> 
> But you don't need anyone's consent to sue them. Nor to add them to an existing lawsuit.


Since always. Suing them would be naming them as a defendant. Adding a party as a plaintiff is not suing the party. That is saying that the party you are adding is joining your lawsuit against the named defendant. The only way Im aware of where you can add plaintiffs without consent is class actions where all members of a class join the case unless they opt out.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

ABQuber said:


> When I was new, spent 45 minutes in a Del Taco drive thru after bar close. Promise of a huge tip "in the app". Yeah, no tip.
> 
> Best trainer is experience.


i hate when they promise to tip in the app and dont. thats fine NO ONE gets the benefit of the doubt anymore..pos mfers


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

Finally heard from Uber Support

"This is ******** with the Uber Investigation Team. Due to the nature of some recent feedback we have suspended your account. We would still like to speak with you further concerning this reported incident. However, due to our multiple outreach attempts with no reply, we will discontinue our outreach until we hear back from you. You also can contact me directly at **************.
Your account will remain on hold until we are able to speak with you, at which point we will reassess the status of your account."

Interesting that they refuse to do this by email or text, it has to be a phone call. Oh and by the way.....they have made ZERO attempts to contact me that I have not already responded to. This message is shady af.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Just be proactive and call them back..that is if you still want to drive


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

5☆OG said:


> the street tacos are decent but expensive..i think they were like 3 bucks....


Back when I was partying, they had 25 cent tacos after midnight. I'd roll home with 40 tacos and be the real late night hero lol.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> that's why we need AB5 and a union contract


my opinion on this bill and or unionizing is pointless. here are my reasons ,i understand and agree that if you want fairness or justice you will never get it by fighting them. for every one of our moves they have 50 moves and here is the most important aspect , THEY CAN DO WHATEVER THEY WANT !! they are a 50 billion dollar company with an army of lawyers and what appears to be endless sums of money to fight legal battles. on the other hand we have drivers,umm,who we should say are most likely not in tht position (and thats putting it kindly).people need to reconcile with the simple fact that uber and companies like them have the power , we on the other hand are the ant army,scrambling for the crumbs. i know some of you dont like that characterization but its true. and try and wrap your head around this,they can arbitrarily dismiss anyone at anytime this includes trouble makers or orgnizers. now if you are like most drivers you dont have a money tree in the backyard and i think its safe to assume most people drive out of need. and if the heat gets really heavy they could decide to shut down operations all together. are you prepared for that? the river of tears would be enough to fill the worlds oceans a billion times over. no, i think its best to make due until it doesent make sense anymore or you move on to greener pastures. remember this,like it or not,there are two types of justice in this world,those who write policy and those who follow it. i didnt make the rules i just recognize them and understand that a frontal assault is suicide. better to just understand the situation and make the best of it. I wish it were different but people need to start to be honest with the reality of things. you will be less stressed and more focused on an exit strategy


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Omega 3 said:


> Finally heard from Uber Support
> 
> "This is ******** with the Uber Investigation Team. Due to the nature of some recent feedback we have suspended your account. We would still like to speak with you further concerning this reported incident. However, due to our multiple outreach attempts with no reply, we will discontinue our outreach until we hear back from you. You also can contact me directly at **************.
> Your account will remain on hold until we are able to speak with you, at which point we will reassess the status of your account."
> ...


I'd be VERY careful when you finally talk to a rep. Their default mode is "delete the ant". They are probably hoping you quit and never hear from you again. Barring that, they want to set you up on a recorded call saying something to incriminate yourself. Or something inappropriate that will allow them to deactivate you for cause (not that they need it.)

Not gonna lie, Bro. This whole thing looks bad for you beginning to end. I didn't get an answer from you in my last question, either. Do you remember this guys rating?


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> I'd be VERY careful when you finally talk to a rep. Their default mode is "delete the ant". They are probably hoping you quit and never hear from you again. Barring that, they want to set you up on a recorded call saying something to incriminate yourself. Or something inappropriate that will allow them to deactivate you for cause (not that they need it.)
> 
> Not gonna lie, Bro. This whole thing looks bad for you beginning to end. I didn't get an answer from you in my last question, either. Do you remember this guys rating?


dont over think it just explain your side,tell the truth...the rest is out of your hands....it will be fine ..either way


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

5☆OG said:


> my opinion on this bill and or unionizing is pointless. here are my reasons ,i understand and agree that if you want fairness or justice you will never get it by fighting them. for every one of our moves they have 50 moves and here is the most important aspect , THEY CAN DO WHATEVER THEY WANT !! they are a 50 billion dollar company with an army of lawyers and what appears to be endless sums of money to fight legal battles. on the other hand we have drivers,umm,who we should say are most likely not in tht position (and thats putting it kindly).people need to reconcile with the simple fact that uber and companies like them have the power , we on the other hand are the ant army,scrambling for the crumbs. i know some of you dont like that characterization but its true. and try and wrap your head around this,they can arbitrarily dismiss anyone at anytime this includes trouble makers or orgnizers. now if you are like most drivers you dont have a money tree in the backyard and i think its safe to assume most people drive out of need. and if the heat gets really heavy they could decide to shut down operations all together. are you prepared for that? the river of tears would be enough to fill the worlds oceans a billion times over. no, i think its best to make due until it doesent make sense anymore or you move on to greener pastures. remember this,like it or not,there are two types of justice in this world,those who write policy and those who follow it. i didnt make the rules i just recognize them and understand that a frontal assault is suicide. better to just understand the situation and make the best of it. I wish it were different but people need to start to be honest with the reality of things. you will be less stressed and more focused on an exit strategy


lol sure buddy, doing nothing always works better than doing something

yes, Uber and Lyft and friends are going to fight AB5 but in the end they will lose and drivers will get unionized and things will get cleaned up

it's only a matter of time now


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> HOWEVER, not until after the uber driver incurred
> A lifetime of Legal Fee monthly payments


Calling bullsh1t. Post link or it didn't happen.








Yeah, that's what I thought.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> lol sure buddy, doing nothing always works better than doing something
> 
> yes, Uber and Lyft and friends are going to fight AB5 but in the end they will lose and drivers will get unionized and things will get cleaned up
> 
> it's only a matter of time now


i dont agree but go ahead and try..meanwhile ill focus my energies on things beyond this pile of garbage..good luck



uberdriverfornow said:


> lol sure buddy, doing nothing always works better than doing something


i dont think you read what i wrote,i never said i wasnt doing anything im just doing something different....go back and read it again


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Calling bullsh1t. Post link or it didn't happen.


You're right, lawyer's work for free &#128077;
Pro Bono pays their lifestyle


----------



## Negg (Jun 26, 2019)

Mainland problems. Haha


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> You're right, lawyer's work for free


Thanks for completely dodging my question and proving you're full of shyt.

If you're interested in learning something today (which I doubt), you can read the following.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Contingent_fee
And although it's probably not the case here, yes, sometimes attorney's do work for free.

https://www.americanbar.org/groups/legal_education/resources/pro_bono/


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Honestly, "waiving your right to sue someone" is shady practice as it its. It normally means the company is up to no good, or likely plans to take advantage of drivers like Uber does. In reality, I doubt that drops your chances of 100% suing someone with a "valid" reason. I would consult with an attorney of course, state laws VARY!


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Whether you have the right to sue Uber or not, you do have the right to arbitration.

https://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-uber-ipo-arbitration-miscalculation-20190508-story.html


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> I'd be VERY careful when you finally talk to a rep. Their default mode is "delete the ant". They are probably hoping you quit and never hear from you again. Barring that, they want to set you up on a recorded call saying something to incriminate yourself. Or something inappropriate that will allow them to deactivate you for cause (not that they need it.)
> 
> Not gonna lie, Bro. This whole thing looks bad for you beginning to end. I didn't get an answer from you in my last question, either. Do you remember this guys rating?


Sounds like good advice to me. No I don't recall the guys rating, he was a hicuping drunk, verbally abusive just overall a huge jerk.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Oh, you must have been in the Newport area.


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

Anyone have a link where I can review Uber terms of service for the driver? I assume there is some place in there that allows the driver to cancel the ride mid trip if the passenger becomes abusive.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

ABQuber said:


> Back when I was partying, they had 25 cent tacos after midnight. I'd roll home with 40 tacos and be the real late night hero lol.


Very cool story bro &#129299;


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Omega 3 said:


> Anyone have a link where I can review Uber terms of service for the driver? I assume there is some place in there that allows the driver to cancel the ride mid trip if the passenger becomes abusive.


Here ya go...

https://www.uber.com/legal/terms/us/
Something to note regarding arbitration fees...

_...if your claim for damages does not exceed $75,000, Uber will pay all such fees, unless the Arbitrator finds that either the substance of your claim or the relief sought in your Demand for Arbitration was frivolous or was brought for an improper purpose..._


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Here ya go...
> 
> https://www.uber.com/legal/terms/us/
> Something to note regarding arbitration fees...
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

Omega 3 said:


> Some paxhole got mad that I would not go through Del Taco drive through and has filed a false report with Uber. Uber has put my account on hold while they "investigate". I have dash cam footage of the whole thing but they are not responding. This seems to be Ubers way to punish drivers for not making even less money, like going through drive thrus.
> 
> You cannot face your accuser, or even know wtf you are being accused of apparently. I should be able to sue this person but apparently I think we all waived what little rights we had left in the last terms of service we agreed to.


next time goto del taco


----------



## vkandaharv (Mar 30, 2017)

Omega 3 said:


> Thanks


That is the customer contract not the driver contract.

To see the driver contract login at Uber website and goto profile scroll down and you will see links to various documents. The driver contract is 2015 rasier technology services agreement. It has various addendums there on the profile page.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

vkandaharv said:


> Since always. Suing them would be naming them as a defendant.


There is NOTHING that prevents you from adding another party as a defendant. That stuff happens routinely.

You can sue a store, and amend it later to include the store manager as a defendant. You can sue a car dealer and amend it later to include the manufacturer.


----------



## vkandaharv (Mar 30, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> There is NOTHING that prevents you from adding another party as a defendant. That stuff happens routinely.
> 
> You can sue a store, and amend it later to include the store manager as a defendant. You can sue a car dealer and amend it later to include the manufacturer.


And I never said there was something that prevents you from adding another party as a defendant. I said that there was something preventing you from adding another party as a *plaintiff*.


----------



## Misunderstood Pirate (Aug 25, 2017)

Omega 3 said:


> Some paxhole got mad that I would not go through Del Taco drive through and has filed a false report with Uber. Uber has put my account on hold while they "investigate". I have dash cam footage of the whole thing but they are not responding. This seems to be Ubers way to punish drivers for not making even less money, like going through drive thrus.
> 
> You cannot face your accuser, or even know wtf you are being accused of apparently. I should be able to sue this person but apparently I think we all waived what little rights we had left in the last terms of service we agreed to.


Next time go to Del taco. Remember the passenger is always right. Maybe next time they will buy you a burrito


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Cant always assume the driver is at fault either.


Uber can.
& DOES !

DRIVER DEACTIVATION
WITHOUT CONSTITUTIONAL RIGHT TO FACE YOUR ACCUSER !

TRIED & CONVICTED BY UBER IN KANGAROO COURT !

WE NEED UNION !


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

vkandaharv said:


> That is the customer contract not the driver contract.
> 
> To see the driver contract login at Uber website and goto profile scroll down and you will see links to various documents. The driver contract is 2015 rasier technology services agreement. It has various addendums there on the profile page.


Thank you. I was kind of wondering as I read it.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

I can understand refusing Taco Bell, but not Del Taco.


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

Misunderstood Pirate said:


> Next time go to Del taco. Remember the passenger is always right. Maybe next time they will buy you a burrito


Nope, I don't go through drive thrus in general. If they offer a tip, maybe.


EphLux said:


> I can understand refusing Taco Bell, but not Del Taco.


Are you kidding? Taco Bell is way better.


----------



## Misunderstood Pirate (Aug 25, 2017)

Omega 3 said:


> Nope, I don't go through drive thrus
> 
> Are you kidding? Taco Bell is way better.


That's what you got deactivated


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

Misunderstood Pirate said:


> That's what you got deactivated


Nope, put on hold for a false claim most likely.


----------



## Misunderstood Pirate (Aug 25, 2017)

Omega 3 said:


> Nope, put on hold for a false claim most likely.


Still cost u money.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Gtown Driver said:


> This means if someone asks you to go to Popeyes to get the spicy chicken sandwich you better just take them there


Sooooooooooo true! Hahaha! Those lines are stupid long here. It's like 30 min wait minimum! Throughout the whole damn city!

What a great job from there marketing crew over there. I have to admit! Nicely done. &#128579;

There is no freakin way I'm gonna sit in that crap. Tip or no tip or 1*, F off! I dont care. Whatever you want. Orrrrrr not! Haha. I get the last laugh at the end of the day. That's all that matters.


----------



## homelesswarlock (Dec 20, 2018)

Out of all the trap rides, fast food stops at 2am are the absolute WORSE!!!

1) The lines go around the block because there are like 2 employees working. 

2) They’ll eat it inside your car

3) drunk pax eat like 2-year-olds.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Ill have 16 tacos,a quesadilla and 5 burrito supremes please...


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> If Uber deactivates you and doesn't tell anyone else, they haven't done either of those.
> 
> Libel means publishing it somewhere. Slander means telling someone else.
> 
> ...


If someone uses a written statement about you that is false and acts upon it they are just as liable as if they had written it themselves.


----------



## Jumpin Jim (Mar 4, 2018)

I usually tell them "sure I'll do the drive thru if you agree to pay the taco tax." They're like, what's the taco tax? The taco tax is two tacos and a small drink, do we have a deal? Never had anyone say no.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Jumpin Jim said:


> I usually tell them "sure I'll do the drive thru if you agree to pay the taco tax." They're like, what's the taco tax? The taco tax is two tacos and a small drink, do we have a deal? Never had anyone say no.


Winner, winner, chicken dinner.


----------



## FiftyThreeCent (Sep 8, 2018)

I just do the drive thru. Often pax will ask if I want something. I just say, no thanks but a small tip would be nice. It's part of the job. Next ride makes up for it.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Omega 3 said:


> Anyone have a link where I can review Uber terms of service for the driver? I assume there is some place in there that allows the driver to cancel the ride mid trip if the passenger becomes abusive.


*Don't be surprised if Uber doesn't take your call.*

Your next email:
_Dear @Omega 3, 
we have not heard from you per our request.
Subsequently your Driver account has been Permanently deactivated.

Please feel free to use the Uber Passenger app for all
your transportation needs. We consider this issue closed.
Have a nice day, Uber Support_


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Misunderstood Pirate said:


> Next time go to Del taco. Remember the passenger is always right. Maybe next time they will buy you a burrito


It's Del Taco not Del Burrito, you burro


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Misunderstood Pirate said:


> *Maybe next time they will buy you a burrito*


There ain't gonna be No "next time" for @Omega 3
Unless he's the passenger, on his Bike &#128690; , scooter &#128756; or skateboard &#128761;


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

Fat Man said:


> First off, I feel for the driver. I do and it sux BIG TIME. However, why would you EVER put your faith in GOOBER by driving full time? This boosts my opinion that this is a side gig ONLY and placing your livelihood in goober is not only reckless, it is incredibly stupid! We ALL know that you are rolling your dice with this non driver friendly company. If you are guilty of being at the mercy of this company for your single source of income, you get what you get. It's not like you didn't know better before you put all your eggs in the goober basket.


This sums it up perfectly. Uber and Lyft as full time gig? Only if you're in between real jobs. Deactivation at some point is inevitable. Someone will throw a card and you're toast. Just the way it is.


----------



## 4000 rides (Feb 9, 2019)

Omega 3 said:


> Some paxhole got mad that I would not go through Del Taco drive through and has filed a false report with Uber. Uber has put my account on hold while they "investigate". I have dash cam footage of the whole thing but they are not responding. This seems to be Ubers way to punish drivers for not making even less money, like going through drive thrus.
> 
> You cannot face your accuser, or even know wtf you are being accused of apparently. I should be able to sue this person but apparently I think we all waived what little rights we had left in the last terms of service we agreed to.
> [/QUOT
> ...


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> Sure, here is your $1.74 for sitting in the drive-thru for 15 minutes. Hardly worth the time you sit there and your car idles away burning gas.
> 
> Uber could stop this non-sense by adding a stop wait time of $1.00 per minute to the driver. Drivers would be more than glad to make stops and wait while PAX shop at that rate. At least I would.


Haha. yeah. We'd love to make more sitting idle than we do on cruise control at 75 mph (here in Dallas, that would be $0.87/minute). I'd have to cruise at 88 mph to gross $1/min.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

If you get deactivated you should book an Uber and make them go through the Del Taco drive through.

Seems only fair.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Do deactivated drivers get to continue using their rider account?



vtcomics said:


> This sums it up perfectly. Uber and Lyft as full time gig? Only if you're in between real jobs. Deactivation at some point is inevitable. Someone will throw a card and you're toast. Just the way it is.


True. In my case, a bunch of prayers got me reactivated


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Nope you waived the right to sue UBER. YOU CAN by all means sue the passenger for DEFAMATION of character in small claims court. I would email support indicating your Intent to do so, along with adding them as a plaintiff for lost wages and liable/False accusation.... Remind them you have dash cam footage proving your innocence and intend to leak the story to any and all local media. Unless reinstated immediately without further penalty. See what that gets you... It can't hurt you at this point and just the threat of negative PR might motivate them to action. Sorry for your situation and I hope it gets resolved quickly. False accusations are a crock of shyt.. and Ubers GUILTY until we decide otherwise policy is a total slap in the face.


I LIKE WHAT YOU GOT!


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

peteyvavs said:


> Libel and slander is not frivolous, Uber will be facing a class action lawsuit because their TOS was forced upon drivers without any consultation with drivers.
> Media exposure is the one thing Uber fears, post the video on YouTube, Uber will respond quickly.


No one forced the TOS on anyone, every driver willingly agreed to it. 
Uber will respond quickly if the driver posts the video, they'll deactivate the driver.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Demon said:


> No one forced the TOS on anyone, every driver willingly agreed to it.
> Uber will respond quickly if the driver posts the video, they'll deactivate the driver.


No they won't, they'll be forced to explain why they deactivated someone without actual proof


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

peteyvavs said:


> No they won't, they'll be forced to explain why they deactivated someone without actual proof


No one got deactivated. The driver's account is on hold while they investigate.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

.......


peteyvavs said:


> No they won't, *they'll be forced to explain* why they deactivated someone without actual proof


Uber won't abide by California AB5 ✔
Uber won't pay NJ $650 Million in back taxes ✔
WHEN do u perceive Uber will "Be Forced" to do anything ?

Sorry Sparky @peteyvavs
No Sale&#128078;


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Demon said:


> No one got deactivated. The driver's account is on hold while they investigate.


interesting how it goes from on hold while we investigate to i just shit my pants to i kissed a girl with a sore to .... to having a court hearing,judgment of hearing and sentencing all parties to be executed.... dramarama...very entertining lol..so my serious question is why hasent he called them back and resolved it? get a lawyer? haha...while your at it get me some egg rolls from jack in the box....


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> .......
> 
> Uber won't abide by California AB5 ✔
> Uber won't pay NJ $650 Million in back taxes ✔
> ...


States will make Uber illegal to operate, if Uber tells drivers to violate the law Uber will incur massive fines as well as drivers might be penalized by having their DL suspended.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> States will make Uber illegal to operate, if Uber tells drivers to violate the law Uber will incur massive fines as well as drivers might be penalized by having their DL suspended.


........Uber driver doesn't seem to be listed below ⬇
*How to Become a Lawyer*

Complete a Bachelor's Degree Program. A bachelor's degree is the minimum educational requirement for admission to law school. ... 
Pass the Law School Admission Test. ... 
Identify Law Schools and Complete Applications. ... 
Earn a Juris Doctor Degree. ... 
Pass the Bar Examination. ...


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Omega 3 said:


> Uber has put my account on hold while they "investigate". I have dash cam footage of the whole thing but they are not responding.


Dashcams are a complete waste of money for resolving passenger complaints. If I had a nickel for every time somebody here was falsely accused of something, offered dashcam footage, but was told that Uber had no interest in the footage...I could start up my own dashcam manufacturing company.

If you don't care about sudden deactivation, feel free to tell a passenger NO. If you want to keep your job, keep the passenger happy. People with easily bruised egos will not last very long in this line of work.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

You need more than about $3.50 to start one


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> Uber could stop this non-sense by adding a stop wait time of $1.00 per minute to the driver. Drivers would be more than glad to make stops and wait while PAX shop at that rate. At least I would.


I had made a similar suggestion earlier this year. Uber wants to keep these people thinking that our time is not worth anything, and drivers are happy to sit in a car while they take forever to buy their hair relaxers at Family Dollar.

In order to combat this misuse of my time, recently I've started lying to passengers about how Uber is experimenting with new add-on fees in my market. One phony test fee is the "Idling Surcharge" which is waived for stops under five minutes, but climbs to $5 after five minutes and $20 after ten minutes. I tell them that Uber is seeking to implement surge-style pricing for passengers who slow down their drivers during busy times. They all buy this shit hook, line, and sinker.

It's easy for them to believe. Most Uber passengers already know the company is all about ripping off the customer whenever they can.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

rkozy said:


> Dashcams are a complete waste of money for resolving passenger complaints. If I had a nickel for every time somebody here was falsely accused of something, offered dashcam footage, but was told that Uber had no interest in the footage...I could start up my own dashcam manufacturing company.
> 
> If you don't care about sudden deactivation, feel free to tell a passenger NO. If you want to keep your job, keep the passenger happy. People with easily bruised egos will not last very long in this line of work.


Great advice! You sir are a genius!


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> ........Uber driver doesn't seem to be listed below ⬇
> *How to Become a Lawyer*
> 
> Complete a Bachelor's Degree Program. A bachelor's degree is the minimum educational requirement for admission to law school. ...
> ...


You can by pass all the above, just become a jailhouse lawyer.


----------



## hy1368 (Jun 5, 2016)

Lol


Dekero said:


> Ummm bad example... My 4 bedroom 2100sq. Ft. house payment is just fine with my Uber job... Next.


 Lol ,Maybe in your dreams.You are lucky that you can sleep in your car at the night.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

hy1368 said:


> Lol ,Maybe in your dreams.You are lucky that you can sleep in your car at the night.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

hy1368 said:


> Lol
> 
> Lol ,Maybe in your dreams.You are lucky that you can sleep in your car at the night.


4 cardboard boxes stuck together isn't a house.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> States will make Uber illegal to operate


Is that your current fantasy?

States tried that a few years ago. They caved in when they got too much pushback from their citizens, who want cheap rides.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

doyousensehumor said:


> Or are you just rocking the boat just to get attention?












.........obviously



Christinebitg said:


> States tried that a few years ago. They caved in when they got too much push*kick*back*s* from their*Uber* citizens, who want cheap rides.


FIFY

*Q: *


raisedoncereal said:


> Do deactivated drivers get to continue using their rider account?


*A:* Yes.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Yep it's like a back seat in here....

All of us didn't start out in Rideshare and most of us aren't stupid enough to consider it a full time job ... So if your sleeping in your car .. you made that bed lay in it.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

rkozy said:


> If I had a nickel for every time somebody here was falsely accused of something


You'd have a bag full of nickels.


----------



## hy1368 (Jun 5, 2016)

Cold Fusion said:


>


Is it 2100 SF he's claiming?
That's why he can probably afford to pay the mortgage .


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

hy1368 said:


> Is it 2100 SF he's claiming?
> That's why he can probably afford to pay the mortgage .


Or maybe he's just not a broke ass like yourself... Oh well I guess we'll never know.


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

Had another one tonight. Wanted to go to In and Out Burger...the slowest drive through of all drive throughs...and on a Friday night.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Omega 3 said:


> Had another one tonight. Wanted to go to In and Out Burger...the slowest drive through of all drive throughs...and on a Friday night.


Nope... No drive thru's.... I'll gladly drop u off and wait 5 mins. After that you'll need to order a second Uber. Sorry I'm running a business and at $.12 a minute in the drive thru Uber does not support wait time.

Explain it just like that and if they get mad...they get mad... It's on them.


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Nope... No drive thru's.... I'll gladly drop u off and wait 5 mins. After that you'll need to order a second Uber. Sorry I'm running a business and at $.12 a minute in the drive thru Uber does not support wait time.
> 
> Explain it just like that and if they get mad...they get mad... It's on them.


I think In and Out makes the best burgers anywhere

Off topic but...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfezUuhi824


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Dekero said:


> Nope... No drive thru's.... I'll gladly drop u off and wait 5 mins. After that you'll need to order a second Uber. Sorry I'm running a business and at $.12 a minute in the drive thru Uber does not support wait time.
> 
> Explain it just like that and if they get mad...they get mad... It's on them.


And the driver.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Is that your current fantasy?
> They caved in when they got too much pushback from their citizens, who want cheap rides.


Citizens? The constituency of politicians
who seek campaign contributions
from large corporations like Uber.
hey, ur right✔


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Demon said:


> And the driver.


Nope it's on them.... UBER CLEARLY states when adding a stop to keep it under 3 minutes

It's on them... As a driver I'm doing my job. Beyond that 3 minutes i was being nice


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Dekero said:


> Nope it's on them.... UBER CLEARLY states when adding a stop to keep it under 3 minutes
> 
> It's on them... As a driver I'm doing my job. Beyond that 3 minutes i was being nice


 You said drive thru's, not stops.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Demon said:


> You said drive thru's, not stops.


Last I checked when I'm sitting in a drive thru I am effectively STOPPED and not getting paid a milage rate... So move along...


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Dekero said:


> Last I checked when I'm sitting in a drive thru I am effectively STOPPED and not getting paid a milage rate... So move along...


Again, it's a *drive* thru, not a stop. If you don't like being called out for moving the goal posts, don't move the goal posts.


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

Omega 3 said:


> Some paxhole got mad that I would not go through Del Taco drive through and has filed a false report with Uber. Uber has put my account on hold while they "investigate". I have dash cam footage of the whole thing but they are not responding. This seems to be Ubers way to punish drivers for not making even less money, like going through drive thrus.
> 
> You cannot face your accuser, or even know wtf you are being accused of apparently. I should be able to sue this person but apparently I think we all waived what little rights we had left in the last terms of service we agreed to.


I don't give a &#128169; about any TOS and neither should any other driver.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Omega 3 said:


> I think In and Out makes the best burgers anywhere


I think for In N Out, I might have to make an exception. And they're finally here in Texas now !! Yaaa !!

We've got Whataburger too. 

I've been known to plan my lunch stops on a long trip by where there's an In N Out. And in Yuma, there's one in the same parking lot as Sam's Club, for a combined lunch and gas stop. Score!

Bonus points because it's in Arizona, so it avoids California gas taxes and gasoline formulation requirements. I stopped there going and coming back from visiting my parents in Sandy Ego in September.


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> I think for In N Out, I might have to make an exception. And they're finally here in Texas now !! Yaaa !!
> 
> We've got Whataburger too. :smiles:
> 
> ...


In-N-O, results in &#128169;


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> Citizens? The constituency of politicians
> who seek campaign contributions*payoffs*
> from large corporations like Uber.
> hey, ur right✔


FIFY


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

L DaVinci said:


> In-N-O, results in &#128169;


That would be the "out" part, I think.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Demon said:


> Again, it's a *drive* thru, not a stop. If you don't like being called out for moving the goal posts, don't move the goal posts.


Apparently someone missed the intelligence hand outs at birth. You win at the game of Life sir!!


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Fat Man said:


> I call bull shit. Goober doesn't care at ALL about what is said about them. They are EVERYWHERE and people need them. That is a fact. They are the new designated driver program in the US and they are to big to give a shit about some piss ant drivers threats. Go find a real job and forget about all the threats cause they mean nothing to goober.


On a driver forum telling people to get a real job???? Lol. I say get a real life if this is how you spend your free time.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Dekero said:


> . So move along...


I see what you did there. stopped; move alone. I GET it. :barefoot:


----------



## Pueblo Confusion (Jul 10, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Someone lost their job and now their being lectured on what "IDIOTS" fulltime drivers are.
> 
> At least their working. I think the idiots are people that sit on their lazy ass and feed off the government when they have the ability to work.
> 
> Also there are people that require a specific schedule because of special circumstances. If my mom wasnt able to watch my autistic daughter I would have to quit my day job and probably do uber fulltime nights.


Uber is welfare.


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

They could have increase wait time pay to 50 cent a min and we won't have this fking problem.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Had to go to the Del Taco website to find the nearest one to me. 33 minutes away. Have to admit, looks tasty.

I totally get why the drunks would flock there.


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

Omega 3 said:


> Some paxhole got mad that I would not go through Del Taco drive through and has filed a false report with Uber. Uber has put my account on hold while they "investigate". I have dash cam footage of the whole thing but they are not responding. This seems to be Ubers way to punish drivers for not making even less money, like going through drive thrus.
> 
> You cannot face your accuser, or even know wtf you are being accused of apparently. I should be able to sue this person but apparently I think we all waived what little rights we had left in the last terms of service we agreed to.


Hey you going to del taco anytime soon? I'd like you to pick me up a few things. Let me know.


----------



## hy1368 (Jun 5, 2016)

You mean broke like your mom that I pick up her other night from street?


EphLux said:


> Dekero said:
> 
> 
> > Or maybe he's just not a broke ass like yourself... Oh well I guess we'll never know.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

hy1368 said:


> You mean broke like your mom that I pick up her other night from street?


That'd be tough since My mom's dead but if your into necrofelia which it appears you may be.. so be it... Kinda ****ed up but so be it.. a Broke necrofeliac...huh who knew...


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Dekero said:


> That'd be tough since My mom's dead but if your into necrofelia which it appears you may be.. so be it... Kinda @@@@ed up but so be it.. a Broke necrofeliac...huh who knew...


Sounds like yer average Uber driver to me ... but, hell, what do I know ...


----------



## hy1368 (Jun 5, 2016)

Dekero said:


> That'd be tough since My mom's dead but if your into necrofelia which it appears you may be.. so be it... Kinda @@@@ed up but so be it.. a Broke necrofeliac...huh who knew...


Then I guess it was your sister .They look alike. Say thanks to her she hook me up with pretty good damn deal.



Dekero said:


> That'd be tough since My mom's dead but if your into necrofelia which it appears you may be.. so be it... Kinda @@@@ed up but so be it.. a Broke necrofeliac...huh who knew...


Then I guess it was your sister .They look alike. Say thanks to her she hook me up with pretty good damn deal.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

These discussion has deteriorated to pre-adolesence...


----------



## MothMan (May 15, 2016)

I used to be the cool driver who had no problems with sitting in drive thru lines. I'd pick up PAX at Taco Bell who got dumped by their driver and needed to be in a vehicle in order to get food. Life was good.

Then flat surge happened. I want lots of short rides in a short amount of time. I can no longer make surge $ sitting in a line at 2:30 AM. Explaining that to PAX has not gone over well. I'm no longer the cool driver.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

MothMan said:


> I used to be the cool driver who had no problems with sitting in drive thru lines. I'd pick up PAX at Taco Bell who got dumped by their driver and needed to be in a vehicle in order to get food. Life was good.
> 
> Then flat surge happened. I want lots of short rides in a short amount of time. I can no longer make surge $ sitting in a line at 2:30 AM. Explaining that to PAX has not gone over well. I'm no longer the cool driver. :frown:


I've about given up on explaining it to them anymore... I just take them to the fast food place.. tell em I don't do drive thru's.. let em go in and in exactly 5 minutes cancel and leave... It's not worth my time explaining my business to someone who doesn't care.... So let em 1 &#127775; me and I'm off to the next ride


----------



## simont23 (Jul 24, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Nope you waived the right to sue UBER. YOU CAN by all means sue the passenger for DEFAMATION of character in small claims court. I would email support indicating your Intent to do so, along with adding them as a plaintiff for lost wages and liable/False accusation.... Remind them you have dash cam footage proving your innocence and intend to leak the story to any and all local media. Unless reinstated immediately without further penalty. See what that gets you... It can't hurt you at this point and just the threat of negative PR might motivate them to action. Sorry for your situation and I hope it gets resolved quickly. False accusations are a crock of shyt.. and Ubers GUILTY until we decide otherwise policy is a total slap in the face.


Frankly, anybody who publicly admits to wanting to go to Del Taco deserves all the trouble they get. You have my support also.


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

Still playing phone tag with Uber Support.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Dekero said:


> 5 minutes cancel and leave.


only viewed the cancel menu once just to see. In this case, which reason would you use?


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Omega 3 said:


> Still playing phone tag with Uber Support.


You still havemt got them on the phone. Put a little effort in..otherwise it looks like you just dont care. When they call me i get them right away..or i make sure that i do.


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

5☆OG said:


> You still havemt got them on the phone. Put a little effort in..otherwise it looks like you just dont care. When they call me i get them right away..or i make sure that i do.


All I can do is call. In unrelated news a Lyft passenger informed me that I have a 5.0 rating, a bit higher than my Uber rating. My Lyft rating has always been higher than my Uber rating. I wonder why that is.


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

Finally got through. The Uber support representative suggested that the passenger claimed I solicited them sexually, something involving genitalia. They have asked for the dash cam footage which I sent. 

I suspect strongly that Ubers claim that the passenger made this claim is a lie on Uber's part....Maybe not but is seems like a lie to me. How can it be that so many of the big UberTubers have had their accounts put on hold for the same reason? They just want to see the footage of me turning down a F***ing drive through request. We will see.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Omega 3 said:


> Finally got through. The Uber support representative suggested that the passenger claimed I solicited them sexually, something involving genitalia. They have asked for the dash cam footage which I sent.
> 
> I suspect strongly that Ubers claim that the passenger made this claim is a lie on Uber's part....Maybe not but is seems like a lie to me. How can it be that so many of the big UberTubers have had their accounts put on hold for the same reason? They just want to see the footage of me turning down a F***ing drive through request. We will see.


Glad you have a dashcam! I feel like it's going to work out at least they have the footage


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Glad you have a dashcam! I feel like it's going to work out at least they have the footage


Of course. I need to get a backup camera soon as this one is crashing a lot lately.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Omega 3 said:


> Finally got through. The Uber support representative suggested that the passenger claimed I solicited them sexually, something involving genitalia. They have asked for the dash cam footage which I sent.
> 
> I suspect strongly that Ubers claim that the passenger made this claim is a lie on Uber's part....Maybe not but is seems like a lie to me. How can it be that so many of the big UberTubers have had their accounts put on hold for the same reason? They just want to see the footage of me turning down a F***ing drive through request. We will see.


That's all it takes.
One pre-menopausal man-hating female ...
the accusation is the same as a conviction.

You guys be careful out there,
they dont even need hunting tags ... it's open season.

I believe you Brett Kavanaugh


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> That's all it takes.
> One pre-menopausal man-hating female ...
> the accusation is the same as a conviction.
> 
> I believe you Brett Kavanaugh


Female? Wrong post &#129318;‍♀


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> That's all it takes.
> One pre-menopausal man-hating female ...
> the accusation is the same as a conviction.
> 
> ...


The passenger was a guy.... and no I am not gay.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Omega 3 said:


> The passenger was a guy.... and no I am not gay.


Well....it doesn't mean you're a bad person...


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

rkozy said:


> I had made a similar suggestion earlier this year. Uber wants to keep these people thinking that our time is not worth anything, and drivers are happy to sit in a car while they take forever to buy their hair relaxers at Family Dollar.
> 
> In order to combat this misuse of my time, recently I've started lying to passengers about how Uber is experimenting with new add-on fees in my market. One phony test fee is the "Idling Surcharge" which is waived for stops under five minutes, but climbs to $5 after five minutes and $20 after ten minutes. I tell them that Uber is seeking to implement surge-style pricing for passengers who slow down their drivers during busy times. They all buy this shit hook, line, and sinker.
> 
> It's easy for them to believe. Most Uber passengers already know the company is all about ripping off the customer whenever they can.


car while they take forever to buy their hair relaxers at Family Dollar
&#128002;&#128169;


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

On of the reasons I think Uber is not telling me the truth on these allegations is that I told the passenger at the end of the trip, twice, that I had a dash cam camera. Why would he make such crazy accusations knowing I was recording everything?

UPDATE


"Thank you for your patience during this investigation. We take matters like this very seriously. After careful review of the report, we have reactivated your account.

All riders and driver-partners should feel comfortable and safe while using the Uber app."

Maybe the paxhole really was that stupid in making the claim to Uber that I solicited them, knowing I had a camera. Anyway, credit to Uber for activating my account so quickly.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

MothMan said:


> I used to be the cool driver who had no problems with sitting in drive thru lines. I'd pick up PAX at Taco Bell who got dumped by their driver and needed to be in a vehicle in order to get food. Life was good.
> 
> Then flat surge happened. I want lots of short rides in a short amount of time. I can no longer make surge $ sitting in a line at 2:30 AM. Explaining that to PAX has not gone over well. I'm no longer the cool driver. :frown:


Fine line between "cool driver" and "chump".



Omega 3 said:


> On of the reasons I think Uber is not telling me the truth on these allegations is that I told the passenger at the end of the trip, twice, that I had a dash cam camera. Why would he make such crazy accusations knowing I was recording everything?
> 
> UPDATE
> 
> ...


I've got good news and bad news.

Good news:You get to go back to driving for Uber now.

Bad news:You get to go back to driving for Uber now.

But congrats man. It's gotta be a relief having it over one way or the other.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Omega 3 said:


> On of the reasons I think Uber is not telling me the truth on these allegations is that I told the passenger at the end of the trip, twice, that I had a dash cam camera. Why would he make such crazy accusations knowing I was recording everything?
> 
> UPDATE
> 
> ...


I'm sure the pax told uber support that. Maybe trying to be funny in front of his friends or maybe he tried to think of a sure way to get you fired.

People are crazy. Glad everything worked out.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> I'm sure the pax told uber support that. Maybe trying to be funny in front of his friends or maybe he tried to think of a sure way to get you fired.


Or maybe he has played that scam before, and figured it couldn't hurt to try it again.


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Fine line between "cool driver" and "chump".
> 
> 
> I've got good news and bad news.
> ...


Thanks. Yeah it is good to have it over with.



Mkang14 said:


> I'm sure the pax told uber support that. Maybe trying to be funny in front of his friends or maybe he tried to think of a sure way to get you fired.
> 
> People are crazy. Glad everything worked out.


Thx



Christinebitg said:


> Or maybe he has played that scam before, and figured it couldn't hurt to try it again.


Yeah I figure he has done this before. The guy was a total jerk.


----------



## Charbenji (Sep 9, 2019)

Omega 3 said:


> Thanks. Yeah it is good to have it over with.
> 
> 
> Thx
> ...


I would recommend you demand the pax be permanently deactivated for making such false report. If he's willing to do that to you over tacos he's going to do it again to some other driver who might not have a dash cam to prove his innocence.

Sad thing is even if they do ban him, ubers vetting is so bad he can just make another account with a fake name...


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Or take him to civil court for false accusation and lost of wages.


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

Charbenji said:


> I would recommend you demand the pax be permanently deactivated for making such false report. If he's willing to do that to you over tacos he's going to do it again to some other driver who might not have a dash cam to prove his innocence.
> 
> Sad thing is even if they do ban him, ubers vetting is so bad he can just make another account with a fake name...


From some of the videos I have seen, deactivated Uber passengers just need a new email and perhaps a credit card to set up a new account. Driver safety needs to be a higher priority for sure.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Omega 3 said:


> The passenger was a guy.... and no I am not gay.


I don't judge


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

Omega 3 said:


> From some of the videos I have seen, deactivated Uber passengers just need a new email and perhaps a credit card to set up a new account. Driver safety needs to be a higher priority for sure.


 You can go into drug stores and buy a gift card. How do you stop that? You can put any name you want to with that gift card. How do you stop that? Can U/L read the IP address on a persons phone and deactivate usage of that phone?


----------



## simont23 (Jul 24, 2019)

Omega 3 said:


> All I can do is call. In unrelated news a Lyft passenger informed me that I have a 5.0 rating, a bit higher than my Uber rating. My Lyft rating has always been higher than my Uber rating. I wonder why that is.


Possibly Lyft customers are a higher class of human than Uber customers.


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> You can go into drug stores and buy a gift card. How do you stop that? You can put any name you want to with that gift card. How do you stop that? Can U/L read the IP address on a persons phone and deactivate usage of that phone?


No a bad idea on the phone. Perhaps not the IP address but something unique to the phone. I think the IP address might change.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Or take him to civil court for false accusation and lost of wages.


If you could find out who he is. Uber's not going to tell you that voluntarily.



UberBastid said:


> I don't judge


You don't when it's a guy.

If the pax was female, you'd be calling her all kinds of nasty names.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Fat Man said:


> Ya I am lecturing on what a full time job is. First off a full time job isn't driving around hoping to God that the goober gods give them enough rides to take care of their families. And ya I imagine allot of them are on public assistance. I am not talking about the people that had a bump and had to drive goober till another gig came around. I am talking about the morons that live with mom and dad and are just plain lazy. Which is about 95% of the full timers. The ones that say I work for myself as they rack up miles on a peice of shit car mom gave them with the hope they will move out. These are the idiots that have no skills or experience to do anything else. These are the ones that cry there is no jobs in my piss ant town. Here's a thought. Go to school. Figure out a way to get experience. And ya... move if there is no jobs! Grow up be a adult do something besides cry about how bad goober treats you. Cause no one gives a @@@@


Well, you certainly DO "give a crap", because you've done nothing but whine, cry & insult people yourself about a topic you claim to "not give a crap about", ironic.

95% of the full time drivers are the way you claim, got any stats to back that up? i know 1 driver that has a mortgage & hasn't "lived with mom & dad" since he was 18, over 32 yrs ago. But yeah, you seem to know all, about NOTHING.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

UberTrent9 said:


> Well, you certainly DO "give a crap", because you've done nothing but whine, cry & insult people yourself about a topic you claim to "not give a crap about", ironic.
> 
> 95% of the full time drivers are the way you claim, got any stats to back that up? i know 1 driver that has a mortgage & hasn't "lived with mom & dad" since he was 18, over 32 yrs ago. But yeah, you seem to know all, about NOTHING.


Bro you seem angry. Did I hit a soft spot? Too close to home? We all know you didnt get a mortgage driving goober full time. It's ok to be a full time idiot driving goober. Can someone give this moron a hug?



UberTrent9 said:


> Well, you certainly DO "give a crap", because you've done nothing but whine, cry & insult people yourself about a topic you claim to "not give a crap about", ironic.
> 
> 95% of the full time drivers are the way you claim, got any stats to back that up? i know 1 driver that has a mortgage & hasn't "lived with mom & dad" since he was 18, over 32 yrs ago. But yeah, you seem to know all, about NOTHING.


Are you angry bro? Did I hit a nerve? We ALL know that you got that mortgage before you stooped to being a full time goober driver! You don't have to be a liar about it. If you want to be reckless and stupid by driving full time, that is your business. To us adults in the crowd, we just don't get pinning your income to a company that is KNOWN for cheating, lying and deactivating for no rhyme or reason. The big thing that us responsible folk don't get is the uncertainty of what you will make every day. That's ok. We have ALL judged you. Anyone got a hug for this moron?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Omega 3 said:


> Of course. I need to get a backup camera soon as this one is crashing a lot lately.


Is it the camera or the memory cards? About once a month I reformat my memory cards in my computer, then reformat them again in the camera. Seems to keep them working just fine.

Glad you are back on the road.


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> Is it the camera or the memory cards? About once a month I reformat my memory cards in my computer, then reformat them again in the camera. Seems to keep them working just fine.
> 
> Glad you are back on the road.


It is on it's 2nd or 3rd memory card. It still seems to crash with the new cards, somedays once or twice a day. Reformatting on the device itself seems to work better for me than reformatting on the PC.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

What the hell does memory cards got to do with getting deactivated for not going to Del Taco? Stay on topic bro! It isn't that hard.


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

Fat Man said:


> What the hell does memory cards got to do with getting deactivated for not going to Del Taco? Stay on topic bro! It isn't that hard.


It has everything to do with it. The memory card caused the deactivation to go away.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

UStaxman said:


> Can be a PIA but manageable.
> Somewhat similar experience couple years ago I arrive at a residence- young man early 20's (21 was questionable) who was getting in with a open cup of scotch and an open bottle.
> - Open container law in Maine as well as a 'sobriety checkpoint' nearby that night.
> I told him no open cups and bottle must be capped. He protested and eventually got out. I canceled and moved on not thinking twice- until later in the week my account was locked!
> ...


I'm happy it worked for you. I think some drivers shoot themselves in the foot in these stressful situations by treating a very busy support staff in an unprofessional manner.


----------



## simont23 (Jul 24, 2019)

Ms.Doe said:


> car while they take forever to buy their hair relaxers at Family Dollar
> &#128002;&#128169;


Funny how gullible the whole Uber community is. Travis and Garrett literally made a fortune relying on this.


----------

